
An Insider's View of the Myths and Truths of the 3-D Printing 'Phenomenon' - ph0rque
http://www.wired.com/opinion/2013/05/an-insiders-view-of-the-hype-and-realities-of-3-d-printing/
======
lifeguard
Authored by Carl Bass, president and CEO of Autodesk. I don't trust him as
impartial on this subject.

